# Strange ebay bidding?



## hemihampton (Jun 8, 2021)

Look at the strange ebay bidding on this item? High bidder tries to outbid himself 10 times? Update, 13 times. Clown or some kind of shill bidding going on???

eBay Item Bid History


----------



## bottles_inc (Jun 8, 2021)

I would guess ebay glitched out and divided a bid raise of something like 10 dollars into 1 dollar increments


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 8, 2021)

These were humans bidding, not ebay glitch, notice all the bids were bid at different time frames & even the guy below high bidder did the same thing, bid like $2.00 at a time over & over 10 times at different time frames. I've seen Bidders do this many times but it makes no sense to me. LEON.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 9, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> These were humans bidding, not ebay glitch, notice all the bids were bid at different time frames & even the guy below high bidder did the same thing, bid like $2.00 at a time over & over 10 times at different time frames. I've seen Bidders do this many times but it makes no sense to me. LEON.


That is the weirdest one yet. I have seen bidders raise their high bid toward the end, but not like this. I too have noticed items that have not ended yet (they are in my watch list). I see the item has a couple of bids but they end the item day and a half before the bidding ends. Sorry bidding ended this item not sold. Now it says no bids or bidders. It had at least 3 bids. What the heck is that all about. I have seen this happen twice in the last month. This was the last item that did this to me.
ROBBYBOBBY64.








						RARE 1862 JOHN HECHT (Brooklyn, NY) BLOB TOP BOTTLE  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for RARE 1862 JOHN HECHT (Brooklyn, NY) BLOB TOP BOTTLE at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## RCO (Jun 9, 2021)

I've always found ebay bidding to be weird , especially lately as people here were bored cause of covid restrictions .

was some bottles I bid on , one I can recall had no bids until like the last minute if not seconds and price suddenly doubled and it was won by a new bidder


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Jun 9, 2021)

Click the left side of the scrambled user name and you will see some of their bidding history with other sellers. Here is where you will see someones intentions-schill bidder or no.


----------



## nhpharm (Jun 9, 2021)

Could be that a higher bid was cancelled or withdrawn...


----------



## Jamdam (Jun 9, 2021)

I’ve done some eBay bidding and think I know what you are seeing on multiple bids. Look at this current example:
bids

BidderBid AmountBid Time3***7(8feedback score: 8)$81.003 Jun 2021 at 5:27:10pm PDT3***l(87feedback score: 87)$80.003 Jun 2021 at 5:14:18pm PDT3***7(8feedback score: 8)$76.003 Jun 2021 at 5:26:42pm PDT3***7(8feedback score: 8)$71.003 Jun 2021 at 5:26:20pm PDT3***7(8feedback score: 8)$65.003 Jun 2021 at 5:26:15pm PDT3***7(8feedback score: 8)$53.003 Jun 2021 at 4:06:58pm PDT3***7(8feedback score: 8)$52.003 Jun 2021 at 4:06:48pm PDT8***0(1feedback score: 1)$50.003 Jun 2021 at 12:42:12pm PDT3***7(8feedback score: 8)$46.003 Jun 2021 at 4:06:43pm PDT_***u(50feedback score: 50)$40.003 Jun 2021 at 3:39:27pm PDT_***u(50feedback score: 50)$37.003 Jun 2021 at 3:39:12pm PDT2***t(191feedback score: 191)$35.003 Jun 2021 at 4:01:35am PDT8***0(1feedback score: 1)$25.003 Jun 2021 at 12:41:54pm PDT8***0(1feedback score: 1)$23.003 Jun 2021 at 12:40:31pm PDT8***0(1feedback score: 1)$20.003 Jun 2021 at 12:40:17pm PDT8***0(1feedback score: 1)$12.003 Jun 2021 at 12:39:54pm PDTb***b(45feedback score: 45)$10.002 Jun 2021 at 5:51:19pm PDTStarting Price$9.99

Although I can’t follow the exact course of timing here, it appears most of these bids are someone bidding minimum several times consecutively until they top high bid. This would explain why you may see a number of incremental bids by the same person. Also, you see multiple incremental bids when someone has a “left bid” higher than the current bid. As the left bid is employed by ebay against competitive bids, you may see multiple bids appear by the same bidder. And finally, as I have done, you may see a bidder who is in the lead, enter a new higher bid (a left bid) in case they want to have a higher bid registered if they can’t be around for the end, want to scare off other bidders, or setting a max limit on your final bid.


----------



## Jamdam (Jun 9, 2021)

No, I am not bidding in this auction and don’t bid much on ebay anymore unless there is a special bottle I really want. Hate getting sniped at the end and there is no real protection from phantom bidders trying to run up prices. I default to national and international auction houses where quality is assured, products are always returnable, and bidding close is always “soft” where any bids near the end of the auction trigger a reset on time so other bidders can answer. The time varies based on auction house.


----------



## Jamdam (Jun 9, 2021)

Got these sweet bottles recently. The snuff with iron Pontic is from Glassworks in the US and the teak is from a UK auction.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 9, 2021)

RCO said:


> I've always found ebay bidding to be weird , especially lately as people here were bored cause of covid restrictions .
> 
> was some bottles I bid on , one I can recall had no bids until like the last minute if not seconds and price suddenly doubled and it was won by a new bidder


Snipers.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## RCO (Jun 9, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Snipers.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



it was weird it happened so late they didn't even notify me I was outbid or give me any chance to bid again , just said bottle had sold for this $ amount , I wouldn't paid that much anyways as it was twice my original bid


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 9, 2021)

RCO said:


> it was weird it happened so late they didn't even notify me I was outbid or give me any chance to bid again , just said bottle had sold for this $ amount , I wouldn't paid that much anyways as it was twice my original bid


They don't watch the item. That would tip off others that it is desirable. They don't bid til 5-8 seconds before the end. Then they put in a bid that is higher than the current one. The only way to beat them is to have a higher max bid than theirs. They also are set to auto bid. If you are winning they nibble at bidding 50 cents to a dollar.. to feel out your bid.. they bid until your bid and their bid are the same.. you bid first so you are winning even though you both have the same bid. At that moment auto bid doesn't raise to $10.50 he now knows your highest bid.. weird little dance they do. Ebay customer service said to me that it is part of the Ebay experience. Screwed up right. I learned the same way you did but I had to search what happened. Now I snipe as much as I can. Sad really. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## RCO (Jun 9, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> They don't watch the item. That would tip off others that it is desirable. They don't bid til 5-8 seconds before the end. Then they put in a bid that is higher than the current one. The only way to beat them is to have a higher max bid than theirs. They also are set to auto bid. If you are winning they nibble at bidding 50 cents to a dollar.. to feel out your bid.. they bid until your bid and their bid are the same.. you bid first so you are winning even though you both have the same bid. At that moment auto bid doesn't raise to $10.50 he now knows your highest bid.. weird little dance they do. Ebay customer service said to me that it is part of the Ebay experience. Screwed up right. I learned the same way you did but I had to search what happened. Now I snipe as much as I can. Sad really.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



that bottle was weird cause there was actually not 1 but 2 snipers at the end who both bid with seconds left and one of them won it 

when I checked the winning price that's what it showed , was 2 bids high than mine but both came very late


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 9, 2021)

I’m pretty sure that happens when another person bids under the last bidders max. It doesn’t show the 2nd bidders bids.


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 9, 2021)

Never mind what I just said. It’s just a eBay glitch. I’ve been having several listing glitches lately. eBay has been changing A LOT


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 9, 2021)

Timelypicken said:


> Never mind what I just said. It’s just a eBay glitch. I’ve been having several listing glitches lately. eBay has been changing A LOT


I found this informative.
ROBBYBOBBY64. 


			https://www.artbusiness.com/eBay.html


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 9, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I found this informative.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.
> 
> 
> https://www.artbusiness.com/eBay.html


Lately eBay has been removing absolutely stupid stuff and they never side with the seller. They removed and Aunt Jemima statue because they said it was racist


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 9, 2021)

Timelypicken said:


> Lately eBay has been removing absolutely stupid stuff and they never side with the seller. They removed and Aunt Jemima statue because they said it was racist


Well...it kind of is. Lol!
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Jun 14, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Look at the strange ebay bidding on this item? High bidder tries to outbid himself 10 times? Update, 13 times. Clown or some kind of shill bidding going on???
> 
> eBay Item Bid History



That’s pretty weird. I had that happen on a j.f. Cutter whiskey bottle this guy got for a song. He bid twice with the same amount. I’m still not ok after shipping that 1 off for $40! I wonder if using bid sniper would do that, or like raising your bid as to not be outbid? But still, that’s a lot of times in precious little time! I’m still working on the $57 for a bottle cap thing. I get that it’s rare, but wow!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 14, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> That’s pretty weird. I had that happen on a j.f. Cutter whiskey bottle this guy got for a song. He bid twice with the same amount. I’m still not ok after shipping that 1 off for $40! I wonder if using bid sniper would do that, or like raising your bid as to not be outbid? But still, that’s a lot of times in precious little time! I’m still working on the $57 for a bottle cap thing. I get that it’s rare, but wow!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I’ve seen caps go for over $250


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Jun 14, 2021)

RCO said:


> I've always found ebay bidding to be weird , especially lately as people here were bored cause of covid restrictions .
> 
> was some bottles I bid on , one I can recall had no bids until like the last minute if not seconds and price suddenly doubled and it was won by a new bidder



A lot of people will bid by proxy. Like I set mine up to bid 10 seconds before it’s finished? Which I know is really a piss off, because I have had that happen when I didn’t win.... but that is what so many people are doing, so if u want to stay in the game at all, that’s what they are doing. They don’t even bid before the last, as to not escalate the price.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Jun 14, 2021)

RCO said:


> it was weird it happened so late they didn't even notify me I was outbid or give me any chance to bid again , just said bottle had sold for this $ amount , I wouldn't paid that much anyways as it was twice my original bid



You just have to think about how much you want what your bidding on, and put that thought into bux. You can bid low and have it, then, while also bidding what your top dollar your willing to pay, so it could be raised for u, if needed. I know sniping is so irritating- finally decided if there’s something special that I really want, well if u can’t beat them -your going to have to take it to their level and join them. Even then- it’s easy to lose! With so many sniping, if your not, it’s going to be very hard to win.... if it’s a good auction. And they will not notify you, as it moves SO fast, during that last couple of minutes! Sometimes I will bid, without a snipe tool, 10 seconds from closing- and am sure I won,only to see in 5 minutes, that someone snaked it out from under me!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Jun 14, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> They don't watch the item. That would tip off others that it is desirable. They don't bid til 5-8 seconds before the end. Then they put in a bid that is higher than the current one. The only way to beat them is to have a higher max bid than theirs. They also are set to auto bid. If you are winning they nibble at bidding 50 cents to a dollar.. to feel out your bid.. they bid until your bid and their bid are the same.. you bid first so you are winning even though you both have the same bid. At that moment auto bid doesn't raise to $10.50 he now knows your highest bid.. weird little dance they do. Ebay customer service said to me that it is part of the Ebay experience. Screwed up right. I learned the same way you did but I had to search what happened. Now I snipe as much as I can. Sad really.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



And really, sniping is a way to keep the price down, on what your interested in. I hate that I had to sell out to the sniping, too- but otherwise without a snipe tool, your odds of winning are greatly decreased... you know the deal! I both buy and sell on there, but make a way better buyer, if ya ask,me!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 14, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> And really, sniping is a way to keep the price down, on what your interested in. I hate that I had to sell out to the sniping, too- but otherwise without a snipe tool, your odds of winning are greatly decreased... you know the deal! I both buy and sell on there, but make a way better buyer, if ya ask,me!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I know what you mean. I lose stuff to snipers but only because I do not have enough of a high bid. I now always bid within the last 5 seconds. I use no app though. I am old school. Lol!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 14, 2021)

Timelypicken said:


> I’ve seen caps go for over $250


I have some bottles that have caps worth more than the bottle. Unseen ones.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## UncleBruce (Jun 14, 2021)

Here is another incident of STRANGE Feebay bidding.  When I spotted it last night it had 80 bids from only ONE BIDDER.  Today it has 140 bids with only TWO BIDDERS! The second bidder only bid once so the original bidder has bid 139 times???  
*Click here to see this WEIRDNESS.*


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 14, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Here is another incident of STRANGE Feebay bidding.  When I spotted it last night it had 80 bids from only ONE BIDDER.  Today it has 140 bids with only TWO BIDDERS! The second bidder only bid once so the original bidder has bid 139 times???
> *Click here to see this WEIRDNESS.*


OCD maybe. Maybe it's meant to confuse? It's working!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## UncleBruce (Jun 14, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> OCD maybe.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I'm thinking MULTIPLE PERSONALITIES in conflict.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 14, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> I'm thinking MULTIPLE PERSONALITIES in conflict.


We need a priest to perform an Ebay Exorcist!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## UncleBruce (Jun 14, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> We need a priest to perform an Ebay Exorcist!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


THAT'S WHAT I'M THINKIN'.


----------



## Toma777 (Jun 14, 2021)

I bought a piece of stereo equipment recently (Schitt Vidar), and out of curiosity I went on eBay to see what the used prices were. People were bidding up the price of used equipment higher than the brand new prices. 

I've had to use the "auto-bid" on eBay before, because I don't always have the time to check back, and I set the price high enough to get the item. I've seen people put in tons of small bids trying to squeak up to the price of my auto-bid.


----------



## SKS.TUSC (Jun 16, 2021)

RCO said:


> I've always found ebay bidding to be weird , especially lately as people here were bored cause of covid restrictions .
> 
> was some bottles I bid on , one I can recall had no bids until like the last minute if not seconds and price suddenly doubled and it was won by a new bidder


Lol, that's the smartest way to bid if ur a buyer. Sucks for the seller. I use to do this all the time when I was making Buckeye necklaces for games to the Chinese seller's selling beads. I bid low so I'd get on the notification lists & wait until 30 seconds remained then at about 10seconds I'd make a final bid. It worked out great. I bought millions of beads & charms for literally pennies.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Jun 22, 2021)

SKS.TUSC said:


> Lol, that's the smartest way to bid if ur a buyer. Sucks for the seller. I use to do this all the time when I was making Buckeye necklaces for games to the Chinese seller's selling beads. I bid low so I'd get on the notification lists & wait until 30 seconds remained then at about 10seconds I'd make a final bid. It worked out great. I bought millions of beads & charms for literally pennies.



That’s how I roll, when not by proxy. But it comes back on ya sometimes! A bottle just like this went for a couple hundred on auction- so taking my brilliant notes I thought “what is the least I would take for this gorgeous bottle?” And came up with $39.99 + $20 shipping- (shipping has gotten ridiculous just strictly shipping! ) dang it if this guy, last second got it for the bottom dollar! The only thing that helped was he was really nice- loves his whiskey collection and sounded like he belonged here with us! So it went to a good home, at least! And he was just thrilled with it…. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## relic rescuer (Jun 30, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Look at the strange ebay bidding on this item? High bidder tries to outbid himself 10 times? Update, 13 times. Clown or some kind of shill bidding going on???
> 
> eBay Item Bid History


You can't outbid yourself on eBay. It just stays at the lowest bid until someone bids higher, then takes it up enough to out bid the other, unless they keep raising it up.


----------



## relic rescuer (Jun 30, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> That’s how I roll, when not by proxy. But it comes back on ya sometimes! A bottle just like this went for a couple hundred on auction- so taking my brilliant notes I thought “what is the least I would take for this gorgeous bottle?” And came up with $39.99 + $20 shipping- (shipping has gotten ridiculous just strictly shipping! ) dang it if this guy, last second got it for the bottom dollar! The only thing that helped was he was really nice- loves his whiskey collection and sounded like he belonged here with us! So it went to a good home, at least! And he was just thrilled with it….
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's called sniping. I do it every time. It's stupid to put a bid up, only to have someone bid it up higher.


----------

